# Red Dead DLC a’ Plenty



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Red Dead DLC a’ Plenty*
05/28/2010 Written by Christopher Gordon-Douglas










Red Dead Redemption developed by the hegemonic sandbox creator Rockstar hit store shelves not so recently and has revitalized the cowboy western archetype. Rockstar has announced their plans to produce more downloadable content for Red Dead Redemption after the release of the Outlaws to the End co-op pack in June.
On their website it said:“*There will definitely be more DLC packs to follow, later this summer and into the fall,”
“Some exciting things are planned – we’ll be announcing info including release time frames and pricing on those in the coming months.”*​Subsequently the Rockstar are considering implementing a Free Roam mode that locks everyone to Expert-Aim mode rather than the default Normal settings.*“Free Roam has been designed to serve as a wide open lobby experience with as few restrictions as possible so people could play they way they were used to in single player (be it casual, normal, or expert targeting),”
“That said, we always listen to feedback from our players and may be including this in a future update. If it does happen, please be advised it may take a while to create, code, properly test and implement – so may not be something you see until later this summer but we are looking into it and figuring out if we can make it happen.”*​The Outlaws to the End DLC pack is expected sometime in June.


*Source: PlayStation LifeStyle*


----------

